# Cleaning up old lures



## willmo18 (Sep 15, 2009)

I was recently given a number of pike/muskie sizes lures around Thanksgiving. They had been stored in a basement for 20+ years. Some have a whiteish coating on them and an odor. Ive tried washing with mild soap and water. Takes off coating and odor. After a day or so the odor and coating returns. Any suggestions to remove both for good. Thanks


----------



## davef (Aug 7, 2007)

I've cleaned up dirty lures picked up along lake shores with baking soda. I use an old toothbrush to scrub them. Maybe store them in some dry baking powder for a day or 2 and see if that removes the smell then clean again? I'd only try 1 or 2 before I see if it does any harm although I don't think it will hurt anything.


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

You didn't say, but I suppose these are wood? Sounds like a mold/mildew infestation. I would try putting these in vinegar, which should kill the mold/mildew.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Plastic lures have a chemical reaction that takes place causing the white coating and vomit smell. Over the years I have discovered that the best way to remove it is with a hand held hair dryer. Heat the lure with hair dryer and rub the coating with a rough rag like a dish rag. If you get it hot enough, it will come right off. WATCH THE HOOKS WHEN YOU DO THIS!!
John


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I usually use a clorox solution on my Arbogast lures which have a tendancy to get that white lure mold. I stick em in a tub for a couple of hours in a 50/50 mix of water and clorox.


----------



## willmo18 (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks to all. the lures with the problem are all plastic, the wood ones are good. Luredaddy thats exactly the smell they have so ill try that Thanks again


----------



## Jeff_Daniels41 (Nov 27, 2010)

This is called Lure Cheese. Anything you try it will come back. I collect old lures and the only thing I have found that works and what most collector use is scotch bright real lightly and then a very, very thin coat of turtle wax. It won't come back for a long while! Remember rub LIGHT on the scotch bright. You don't want to scratch the lure up!


----------

